
On a Wonderful, Beautiful, Almost Failed Sentence by Virginia Woolf - lermontov
http://lithub.com/on-a-wonderful-beautiful-almost-failed-sentence-by-virginia-woolf/
======
spcelzrd
Writing and coding have a lot in common. I really enjoyed this article.

~~~
dajohnson89
That was a really good read. I love Victorian writing. this article does a
good job of highlighting its expressive power while also being frank about its
occasional bloat.

